
Show HN: PythonBuddy, an Online Python Editor with Live Syntax Checking - ethanchewy
https://github.com/ethanchewy/OnlinePythonLinterSyntaxChecker
======
ethanchewy
I made this so that MOOCs like edX or codecademy could easily embed and use
this on their courses so students wouldn't have to go through the frustrations
of setting up a Python environment and jump right into Python programming.
Also, professors and teachers could easily set up a server and allow students
to quickly test out their code with PythonBuddy online.

I would love to hear any feedback on this or any suggestions to improve this
project!

